# We named our coop...



## AWilson (Jul 5, 2013)

Struttin Sunnyside Palace!


----------



## clockworkmp (May 28, 2013)

I love it! So cute! Did you use regular spray paint for the corrugated metal? I like the wrought iron fence run!


----------



## AWilson (Jul 5, 2013)

Nice; you know your metal! Yes, we used a flat spray paint... My husband built it with our left over scrap; I was pretty impressed myself! Thank you!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

very nice, i love home made coop's much better than shop bought. a job well done.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

So cute! I would love to paint our coop a cute color but my husband (a painter/carpenter) is painting it like a barn.


----------



## AWilson (Jul 5, 2013)

Ha! My daughter talked me into it, she says its an ''old school'' color! Lol I wanted it gray like our house... My ocd lost!


----------

